# I meet a lot of NT Asians



## cityhiker (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm an entp chinese girl.Friends around me usually say I'm a rare bird


----------



## Iqbal (Nov 18, 2010)

I am an NT Asian, coincidence maybe?


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm Asian and I'm NT.

Bullshit about Asians and NT majority. The Malay culture is very SFJ, because you're expected to follow traditions and not question authority. You are also expected to abide to the social norms at ALL times, like when a guest comes you're expected to treat them like gods. You are also expected to agree with the majority, and controversy in a conversation is looked down upon.


----------



## Vitamin G (Apr 15, 2010)

cityhiker said:


> I'm an entp chinese girl.Friends around me usually say I'm a rare bird


I'm an ENTP Chinese guy, but no one calls me a rare bird, lol.

Lol...I didn't realize that Asian NTs are rare. I guess I never thought about ethnic groups and MBTI. I think it still doesn't make sense to me that a culture can produce temperment types. Isn't personality a big part hereditary and some parts culture? Someone correct me, lol.


----------



## hengsheng120 (Oct 30, 2010)

for chinese boys, an NT child is ideal education-wise, and education is the most important thing next to family. it's how most native born chinese are raised and encouraged to be raised --with a _I_NT_J_ ideal in school, so they will do well in it. However, when they are in another country they usually lose some connection to their culture and develop more individually to who they are.
"NT" stereotype perhaps developed out of the majority of asians that are chinese in the world; they are usually primarily stereotyped as having more knowledge (and logic), less creativity and more unique tradition (from the respecting of family) than most other people


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

hengsheng120 said:


> for chinese boys, an NT child is ideal education-wise, and education is the most important thing next to family. it's how most native born chinese are raised and encouraged to be raised --with a _I_NT_J_ ideal in school, so they will do well in it. However, when they are in another country they usually lose some connection to their culture and develop more individually to who they are.
> "NT" stereotype perhaps developed out of the majority of asians that are chinese in the world; they are usually primarily stereotyped as having more knowledge (and logic), less creativity and more unique tradition (from the respecting of family) than most other people


I think ST types are much more accepted in the Chinese culture, as NTs tend to be more creative. *shrugs*


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm an NT and am not Asian.


----------



## Vitamin G (Apr 15, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> I'm an NT and am not Asian.


This made me laugh pretty hard when I read it.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Vitamin G said:


> This made me laugh pretty hard when I read it.


Wait..why?


----------



## Martini (Dec 9, 2009)

Azwan said:


> I'm Asian and I'm NT.
> 
> Bullshit about Asians and NT majority. The Malay culture is very SFJ, because you're expected to follow traditions and not question authority. You are also expected to abide to the social norms at ALL times, like when a guest comes you're expected to treat them like gods. You are also expected to agree with the majority, and controversy in a conversation is looked down upon.


Bang on the point.

Asian culture as a whole is very much SxJ. If you're an NT and fully disclose your NT self, you WILL be frowned upon. NT traits threaten tradition and so-called social stability, because such traits always question the root cause of things, and doing so is not welcome for obvious reasons.

There's a reason why I moved out of south Korea to Canada and later on the US when i was merely 13.

P.s. Seriously, what's with the fascination with Asian crap by some of the people here? Liking animes and fake mcdojo karate is not real Asian culture! Ugh.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

God said:


> I live in a predominantly Asian community. The culture is uber sensor, except for maybe the Taoist grandpas. Most of them seem incredibly SJ to me, and the girls are usually super feelers, and the guys stick to the T role.
> 
> EDIT: I'm talking about Chinese, Koreans, Japanese, Vietnamese, Filipino, etc. Indians seem much more N.





Martini said:


> Asian culture as a whole is very much SxJ. If you're an NT and fully disclose your NT self, you WILL be frowned upon. NT traits threaten tradition and so-called social stability, because such traits always question the root cause of things, and doing so is not welcome for obvious reasons.
> 
> There's a reason why I moved out of south Korea to Canada and later on the US when i was merely 13.
> 
> P.s. Seriously, what's with the fascination with Asian crap by some of the people here? Liking animes and fake mcdojo karate is not real Asian culture! Ugh.


Yeah, no joke, I'm not _quite _an NT, but I myself am thankful as fuck that my parents moved from Vietnam to the US before I was born, even though most if not all the family friends here are still uber-traditionalist. Girls are ideally expected to be ISFJs and INTP girls have it pretty bad in general, but combine that bias with the family-oriented Vietnamese culture it doesn't work for me.

Again, bullshit about Asians being NTs. Sure, Asian parents encourage their offspring to study subjects that NTs are more drawn to, but in terms of how they deal with relations between themselves, the community, and their elders, and how they present themselves there's nothing NT about that.


----------



## Vripper (Jun 22, 2009)

The Great One said:


> So is it just my imagination, or are there a lot of NT Asians? Also if so, is it because of Asian culture?


I know other people mentioned it, but it's not really accurate to say "Asian culture". I mean, what do you really mean? Do you mean people people from a specific place? Because Asia is huge. There's 4 billion people there. The popular definition of Asia is: China, Japan, Korea, Vietnam, but only because that's what people know about, or think they know about.

But Asia includes: Turkey, Russia, Saudi Arabi, Iran, Pakistan.
Strangely, those places never figure into most people definitions.


----------



## songofcalamity (Apr 3, 2009)

God said:


> Are you insane?
> 
> I live in a predominantly Asian community. The culture is uber sensor, except for maybe the Taoist grandpas. Most of them seem incredibly SJ to me, and the girls are usually super feelers, and the guys stick to the T role.
> 
> EDIT: I'm talking about Chinese, Koreans, Japanese, Vietnamese, Filipino, etc. Indians seem much more N.


THIS. Seriously, Asian community is like an uber Sensory mine field. Chinese community = SJs, the males are expected to be all xSTJs while the females are expected to be xSFJs. 



> The Malay culture is very SFJ, because you're expected to follow traditions and not question authority. You are also expected to abide to the social norms at ALL times, like when a guest comes you're expected to treat them like gods. You are also expected to agree with the majority, and controversy in a conversation is looked down upon.


Yes to this, too. When a relative calls you and informs you that they are coming over in a few hours, the house has to be clean and presentable (if it is not, you better clean it up, fast and now), the snacks and refreshments served and when you question why you are even doing these when they are not even close to you, you are met with disapprovals and darting stares. In the education system, the SJness is apparent too. Write anything too 'creative', 'abstract' or 'controversial', either the teacher disagrees with you or the teacher loves your work but tells you that you should tone down your 'abstractness', 'creativity' because 'its for your own good'. Social acceptance and following of traditions is expected of you and those screams SJ.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

Of all of the Asians I have met, not one of them was an NT (with 99% certainty). However, I would agree that the combination of culture and genetics (ethnicities) allow for collective type stereotypes amongst a populace. There is research to support this as well, but that must be taken with a grain of salt of course.


----------

